# MT Elk/Deer Opener should bring big bucks, bulls



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Hunting opener should bring big bucks, bulls

By CHRIS PETERSON
Hungry Horse News


http://www.hungryhorsenews.com/articles ... /news2.txt

The general hunting season starts Oct. 22 (Sunday) and it should bring a bumper crop of nice bucks and bulls, said Jim Williams, Montana Fish Wildlife and Parks wildlife manager.

The past few years have seen warm wet springs and fairly mild winters. That adds up to lush summer growth and low winter mortality.

"It's going to be a fun fall," Williams said recently.

The weather could cooperate with hunters as well. After weeks of Indian summer, where deer and elk have barely had to move from their beds, the weather has taken a cold turn, with snow in the high country and rain in the valleys.

The rain quiets down the leaves and the snow, if it sticks, will at least provide for tracking higher up. The weather forecast is calling for a chance of rain and snow with highs in the 40s and 50s by Sunday.

This spring saw good recruitment of all ungulate species. On the whitetail side, biologists counted 4,163 deer on set routes they do every spring. There were 45 fawns for every 100 adults, Williams said. That's close to the long-term average.

For elk, they counted 2,000 animals with 26 calves per 100 adults, that's also about average.

The surge has been in mule deer, where biologists this spring counted 988 animals and 42 fawns per 100 adults, which is high, Williams said.

The regulations also favor younger hunters.

In most Region One Hunting Districts, youngsters age 12-15 can take an either-sex whitetail, and may take an antlerless elk or a brow-tine bull through the end of the general big game season. Spike bull elk are not legal game in any Region One Hunting District.

Hunters are also reminded that they must stop at check stations and they must have permission to hunt on private land.

Plum Creek and Stoltze Land and Lumber allow hunting on their lands with a few restrictions. It's best to check with them before you go.

Also, Glacier National Park reminds hunters it is illegal to transport game through the Park except along U.S. Highway 2 as long as it is lawfully taken and tagged. All other roads are off limits.


----------

